# Any Film Magazines Left?



## jbylake (Sep 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any magazines left that deal entirely with film photography?  I've Googled/Binged to death, but hit a big zero every time.

Thanks,

J.


----------



## compur (Sep 25, 2009)

"View Camera" magazine is still mostly film-oriented I believe.  And, I think  "Photo Techniques" devotes some space to film.

Why don't you start one?


----------



## jbylake (Sep 27, 2009)

compur said:


> "View Camera" magazine is still mostly film-oriented I believe. And, I think "Photo Techniques" devotes some space to film.
> 
> Why don't you start one?


 
 Yeah, I might get through one or two articles with my experience..I think I'll try to find "view camera"  Just out of curiosity, I really wonder how many Pro's/Serious Hobbiests/total beginners actually do still use film.   I know in my inner circle of camera friends, just about all of them shoot digital primarily, but almost all of them still love and shoot film.  However, I have to believe that most people shun film completely these days, for digital.  
I'm really not sure over all what the ratio of Digital only to Digital and Film is, these days.  I know a lot of the younger photographers have never taken a shot with a film camera, unless it was an "emergency" throw away.  I'd like to know, but I guess there is no way of knowing.

Thanks for the help.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## compur (Sep 28, 2009)

Film photography is still widely taught in schools.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 28, 2009)

I know a of number of professional photographers (people whose primary living is made from their photographic efforts) who use film. Many people certainly did switch to digital, but not all...

As for film-only magazines, most have gone hybrid. I'm not a big magazine reader, so I can't suggest anything right off the top of my head. You might get some good info by posting this same question on www.APUG.org, an analog photography site.

- Randy


----------



## terri (Sep 28, 2009)

Silvershotz is pretty film-only. Articles and featured artists are geared towards film-based alternative processes, large and medium formats, etc., though there are a lot of hybrid approaches, too. 

There are a surprising number of potential advertisers out there who support film, I'd be hesitant to try to keep a magazine in circulation without at least a token nod to digital features, just so I had more access to those advertisers.  You gotta pay the bills with herd mentality.

APUG is a very unique site. If you get tired of seeing digital everywhere, it's a wonderful world. :thumbup:


----------



## Actor (Sep 28, 2009)

compur said:


> Film photography is still widely taught in schools.



I don't have any statistics to back this up but my impression is that the number of schools that teach film is dwindling.  I know that the university where I worked up until last year has a new darkroom, but at the same time the descriptions in their course catalog seem to indicate that they only teach digital.  The catalog at another local college used to offer _Photography 101 - Film and Darkroom_ and _Photography 102 - Digital._  Now it's _Photography 101 - Digital 1 _and _Photography 102 - Digital 2.


_


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 28, 2009)

I can only offer anecdotal evidence, but since I work for a school I can relay that I've seen the following in my area:  the schools around here have not stopped teaching film, the volume of film classes is increasing rather than decreasing, but the volume of students in digital classes, while  leveling out, is still larger by a good deal than said  film classes, at least one new school darkroom has opened in the last year while I know of no educational (or rental for that matter) darkrooms that have closed in my area in the last five years...

- Randy


----------



## Dwig (Sep 28, 2009)

jbylake said:


> Does anyone know if there are any magazines left that deal entirely with film photography?  ...



The question that comes to mind is "why are you looking for a film orientated magazine"?

Not much dealing with fillm based photography has changed in the last 20 years or so, other than the dwindling selection of materials and equipment. You may find that looking through old magazines will yield some interesting reading. Check out a large library's periodical section or perhaps some large used bookstore.


----------



## christopher walrath (Sep 30, 2009)

There are some electronic film photography magazines out there like, now what was the name of that one . . .






Look Down
(wink,wink,nudge,nudge,Bob's not your uncle)


----------



## EricO (Oct 30, 2009)

christopher walrath said:


> There are some electronic film photography magazines out there like, now what was the name of that one . . QUOTE]
> 
> I don't think you can call those "photography magazines".  They're catalogs designed to sell product.


----------



## Paul Ron (Oct 30, 2009)

HA film magazines are all gone. Try getting some old garage sale cleanouts of old magazines? 

APUG is one of the best analog film sites on the air. 

APUG English Forums - APUG

Join n ask questions, read the archives n get more than any published magazine can offer, live film users with lots of experiance.


----------

